# Charcoal or Anery?



## Katiewilson92 (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi all, 
I’ve just bought this little guy as a charcoal but I’m really having doubts now. He’s got yellow on his neck and side, quite pale yellow though. I know yellow isn’t the definitive factor though so I’m wondering if there’s any sure fire way to tell? His irises are silver. 
thanks for any help, I know it’s very difficult to tell them apart, but I am baffled!


----------

